

Romain Brasier's 404 page - dctrwatson
http://www.romainbrasier.fr/404

======
akerl_
Really? Autoplaying music on an error page?

Sites that autoplay audio as part of the content I went looking for are bad
enough, but it's even worse on an error page, since generally speaking you
don't expect to land there.

~~~
hartator
I guess that's more a portfolio than a "real" website.

------
arms
As someone who was _obsessed_ with Lemmings back in the day, this is the best
thing I've seen on HN in weeks :) It brings back fond memories.

------
biot
As seen before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5105166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5105166)

~~~
arms
405 days ago... ;)

~~~
salehenrahman
It's pacific time for me so it's 404 days ago. :)

------
runemadsen
Here you go:

$("*[alt='lemming tombant']").trigger("mouseover");

~~~
TruthSHIFT
Is it just me or can the page detect cheating? I can't seem to save all 404.

~~~
owenversteeg
It seems to generate the lemmings as they appear on the screen. Thus, you have
to run this every time there's a new lemming (or you could run it once for
each batch of 20 or so lemmings.)

------
elwell

      $('img').each(function(){$(this).trigger('mouseenter')});

~~~
elwell

      setInterval((function(){$('img').each(function(){$(this).trigger('mouseenter')});}), 100);

~~~
elwell

      winCount = 1000;
    

then wait until end.

------
Oculus
I think the 404 needs its own 404 (Front page on HN does that to you) :)

------
VMG
That brings back memories of "DHTML" lemmings from 2004:
[http://ba.net/juegos/lemmings/](http://ba.net/juegos/lemmings/)

~~~
sltkr
A more recent version is here:
[http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/](http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/)

And a write-up from the original author here:
[http://crisp.tweakblogs.net/blog/3881/dhtml-lemmings-
primer....](http://crisp.tweakblogs.net/blog/3881/dhtml-lemmings-primer.html)

(IIRC the original site had to be taken down after complaints from the
official copyright/trademark holders.)

------
hawkharris
If you want to save all the lemmings at once, type this into your developer's
console:

tabLemmings.forEach(function(l){ l.paraOpen();})

------
newman314
Typo in the post game message...

------
robinhoodexe
Mildly amusing. Nicely done.

